# UCLA Certificate Programs



## cromc (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm really interested in taking the ucla certificate programs for screenwriting and producing. I definitely want to for screenwriting, but I'm more interested in getting a degree from the producing program at ucla or usc. Can anyone tell me if it is worth it to skip the degree if the certificate is a condensed version of it. Any graduates of that program?


----------

